# Vortex Optics Update



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update Tim. :thumbs_up


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, that is a BIG development! 

Don`t know why this transpired, but I sure wish Nick Davis, and Vortex Optics the best going forward. 

I know Nick was the driving force that put Vortex where they are today.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Man I just talked with Nick last week when I ordered a pair of Vipers. Seemed like a great guy, and he treated me in a very professional manner. Good luck to Nick.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Keep us posted Tim , it will be my pleasure to help out were I can.

Good luck Nick

Brian Przysiecki


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Thank you for the update. If I can help any way please let me know
Evan


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope that my binos are on their way like Nick promised....

I've heard good things about Vortex. :darkbeer:


----------



## evotekshooter (Jun 15, 2006)

NICK was at the TN show this weekend. THANKS NICK DAVIS for all you did for us and having the VORTEX rep. on hand. Thats not the best way to start off the week. With the work NICK did at the show we might get a big order with the VA forestry service couldn't have done it without NICK!!! THANKS AGAIN !


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the emails, I don't think I missed anyone's. Let me know if there's anything else we can help with.
Tim


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

email sent


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for filling everybody in!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I was at the TN show also this past weekend with Evotekshooter and met Nick also great guy and hate to see him go. I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Wish Nick the best, he helped me out with some stuff at a tradeshow.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for the update tim.....

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I am curious to see if anyone else has been asked to send their product back in???

This is a bad situation all the way around. Certainly is for my company and staff.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I am curious to see if anyone else has been asked to send their product back in???


What?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I am curious to see if anyone else has been asked to send their product back in???
> 
> This is a bad situation all the way around. Certainly is for my company and staff.



And just what is this all about???


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

VortexStaff said:


> The Pro Staff and Field Staff programs are very important to us an we want to continue to build on these.


Rest assured that no one on our Pro Staff or Field Staff programs have been asked to return their product.

Tim Austin and the rest of the Vortex staff


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Robin.......:sad:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

What happened with Nick Davis?? Did he find other employment, was he let go, or what??


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> What happened with Nick Davis?? Did he find other employment, was he let go, or what??


Anyone smell fish?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey folks, let`s just hold on and see what happens before we jump to any conclusions here.

Robin from AimLow should be making another post shortly on a more positive note.

I think we can all agree on two things.....

1. Nick Davis is a Class Act! He has worked well with everybody since coming on board at Vortex.

2. Vortex Optics makes a FANTASTIC product, and they do it at an amazing price point.


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

I tip my hat to the effort Nick put into the staff shooter program.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Nick*

Well all I can say is "WOW". Nick is one of the best people in the archery buisness and will be missed alot. I wish him the best and hope him well . Rex


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> Rest assured that no one on our Pro Staff or Field Staff programs have been asked to return their product.


Apparently, you weren't in the loop I have been involved in, because indeed that was the case.

However, further discussions, calls, emails, and other developments have taken place, mostly initiated by Shamos from Vortex. Let's just say some misinformation was out there, and decisons may have been made a little too quickly. Aim Low and Vortex are still talking and I believe things will be worked out for the good of both companies after all.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Tim,

We hope everything goes well over there. Thanks for the update.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently, you weren't in the loop I have been involved in, because indeed that was the case.
> 
> However, further discussions, calls, emails, and other developments have taken place, mostly initiated by Shamos from Vortex. Let's just say some misinformation was out there, and decisons may have been made a little too quickly. Aim Low and Vortex are still talking and I believe things will be worked out for the good of both companies after all.


Robin, either you're the gossip king of the world or you are "in the loop" on everything in the world, which is it? :wink:


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Robin, either you're the gossip king of the world or you are "in the loop" on everything in the world, which is it? :wink:


i still smell fish on his deal to be honest. spider senses are going off and my bat phone is ringing. :zip:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Robin, either you're the gossip king of the world or you are "in the loop" on everything in the world, which is it? :wink:


I am not in the loop on much, but I don't gossip, my friend.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I am not in the loop on much, but I don't gossip, my friend.


me neither.......:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I hope Vortex realizes what they lost when they lost Nick. He was always on the ball. Returned phone calls and emails very very quickly and was just an all around great person to work with, he will be missed thats for sure.

Good luck to Vortex and Nick as well..........your a class act Nick!

Dee


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently, you weren't in the loop I have been involved in, because indeed that was the case.
> 
> However, further discussions, calls, emails, and other developments have taken place, mostly initiated by Shamos from Vortex. Let's just say some misinformation was out there, and decisons may have been made a little too quickly. Aim Low and Vortex are still talking and I believe things will be worked out for the good of both companies after all.


Hello Archery Talk,

Vortex is working with Robin and Aim Low....There was a misunderstanding on our part originally how we wanted to work with them.

All has been taken care of and we look forward to working with Robin in the future. If any one has any questions regarding this matter please 

call Shamus Terry at 1-800-426-0048 ext 312 or 1-608-335-4486.....

Thanks 
Team Vortex


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> Hello Archery Talk,
> 
> Vortex is working with Robin and Aim Low....
> 
> call Shamus Terry at 1-800-426-0048 ext 312 or 1-608-335-4486.....


Good luck with that.

Who?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Shamus is a good guy! Talked with him this morning. Thanks again Shamus for calling when you said you would.  
I look forward to dealing with you as time goes by.

Dee


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Shamus is a first rate guy! He is a pleasure to deal with. 

As far as thar Nick Davis guy goes..........he is temporarily without internet access, but I will pass along all the well wishes when I hunt with him the rest of the week.:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Big Country said:


> Shamus is a first rate guy! He is a pleasure to deal with.
> 
> As far as thar Nick Davis guy goes..........he is temporarily without internet access, but I will pass along all the well wishes when I hunt with him the rest of the week.:wink:



Hey Big, tell Nick to get the big one!! And good luck! :wink: 


Thanks,
Dee


----------

